# Happy Birthday LawDog671



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Have a great Birthday


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Happy birthday


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Happppyyyyyyyy birthhhhhhdayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

Happy b-day, fellow Cancer!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Happy Birthday! :fun:


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Happy Birthday Lawdog!!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)




----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday, have a wonderful day.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Happy Birthday


----------



## PAUL1604 (Apr 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday brother!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

:cake: *Happy Birthday Lawdoggy!! *:cake:
Man, many more pal!


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Bday


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Happy B Day!


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks all....

I actually forgot it was today because today I spent the day in Arlington mourning the loss of my boss' dad. What a guy. 86 years old..WWII pilot...retired FBI just shy of 30 years....holds record for most captures off 10 most wanted list ...former Director of Public Safety (civilian head of MSP before Colonels became Superintendant)...and just a nice guy....what a shame...what an impressive guy

Sorry to be buzzkill....haha....THANKS EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy B-day!!!!!


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## shawnl2213 (May 5, 2008)

HBD!!!!!


----------



## AOfficer2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday!!!


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Happy birthday brother!


----------

